
How do you use HN? (result data) - pvsukale3
2 days ago I submitted  a Google form to ask people 
how they used HN [1].The form had many design flaws but the survey had very good response .As of now 3923 responses have been recorded . I am sharing the link [2] to the .csv if anyone wants to filter out the textual responses using ML and make some sense out of it(just for fun!).<p>[1]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12418891<p>[2]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;0B77a6Et1r3okZUJmQmZDc1lkS1E&#x2F;view?usp=sharing
======
sidcool
Clickable:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12418891](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12418891)

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B77a6Et1r3okZUJmQmZDc1lkS1E...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B77a6Et1r3okZUJmQmZDc1lkS1E/view?usp=sharing)

------
anilgulecha
View the analytics to make sense of this:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfjXJ8stnCoCd1TRZIW...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfjXJ8stnCoCd1TRZIWIIadZA62sw9E5628PEtrQCPxdBMhCA/viewanalytics?usp=form_confirm)

------
goodJobWalrus
Can you comment on what you found out?

~~~
pvsukale3
Haven't really looked into the data .will write a medium post about it .soon.

------
marmot777
Yes, I agree, it would be cool to have some commentary from you on what you
found. It could be anything just some thoughts on what you found even if
you're uncertain. It be fascinating to hear what those closest to this study
think.

~~~
pvsukale3
Gonna write a medium post about it.

